# Vietnamese Shaky Beef (Bo Luc Lac)



## htc (Nov 21, 2005)

On plate:

leaf lettuce (torn into bite sized pieces) & thin sliced fresh tomato

Mix all together then stir fry:

thin sliced beef
sliced onion
green onions (1 inch pieces)
minced garlic
oyster sauce
thick soy sauce
fish sauce


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 21, 2005)

That recipe looks great, htc!

I guess the name threw me off for a minute ... when I think of "Shaky Beef" I think of _bovine spongiform encephalopathy_.


----------

